# Blueberry Puff...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jun 21, 2002)

BLUEBERRY PUFF 
DDJ - e-mail 

1 tablespoon unsalted butter 
2 large eggs 
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 cup blueberries 
1/2 cup maple syrup 

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Place the butter in a 9-inch deep-dish 
pie plate and set in the oven to heat the dish and melt the butter. 
Swirl the plate to cover the bottom with the butter. 

In a mixing bowl, whisk the eggs with 1/4 cup of milk. Whisk in the 
flour, then whisk in the remaining 1/4 cup milk and the sugar to make a 
smooth batter. Pour into the hot pie plate. Sprinkle with the berries. 
Do not stir. 

Return the pie plate to the oven and bake until well puffed and golden, 
20 to 25 minutes. Cut into big wedges and serve with maple syrup poured 
over each one. Yield: 4 servings. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- 

Per Serving: 306 Calories; 6g Fat (18.7% calories from fat); 6g Protein; 
58g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 105mg Cholesterol; 49mg Sodium. 
Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 Fruit; 0 Non-Fat Milk; 1 
Fat; 2 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.


----------

